# My New Toys!



## Andre (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been looking for a surface grinder on craigslist for some time now, and a DoAll dh612 came up for $400 so I bugged my dad enough to have a look at it. It seems like a good machine but didn't get to try it out because the shop was too cold, but he showed me a few parts he ground on it and they looked good. He mentioned his friend had a South Bend for sale for 850 also, so we drove down with him to have a look. It's a SB 13" with a 5' bed. Taper att, collet setup, 3 and 4 jaw chucks, faceplate, Aloris (BXA?) TP with several holders. All for 850! Plus the lathe is already wired for 110v 1ph

 Talking with my dad we have decided to purchase both machines. I can pay for the grinder myself but dad will have to lend me money for the lathe. As soon as I jet a job my first priority is paying him back. 
There might also be a Starrett 12" vernier height gauge in the mix for cheap, and they might throw a 3ph motor in the mix for me to make a rotary phase converter!

The seller worked with my grandfather at Xerox, we didn't know that until we called him. It was purely coincidence. He even knew his favorite sayings.

Hopefully the moving will go well, the grinder is 900# and the SB is 1600#. A friend is loaning us a trailer and the seller has a large Kubota lawn tractor with front end loader to help us load it. Getting it off the trailer is easy with the JD410....hopefully!!!

Updated and pics coming soon! Now I have to go make two spaces in the shop.......:thinking: I thought it was already packed!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice score. Looking forward to pic's


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Those are great machines. Looking forward to seeing them. 
Dave


----------



## AaronD (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw that grinder on Craigslist and seriously considered it.  I even went as far as to download the manual.  Wish I could attach it here for you.  I'm sure a google search will find it.  It came with an electro-mag chuck right?

I'm patiently keeping an eye out for an affordable automatic 6x18.


----------



## davidh (Nov 7, 2014)

sounds like you got a great dad. . . . good on ya both.


----------



## Andre (Nov 7, 2014)

AaronD said:


> I saw that grinder on Craigslist and seriously considered it.  I even went as far as to download the manual.  Wish I could attach it here for you.  I'm sure a google search will find it.  It came with an electro-mag chuck right?
> 
> I'm patiently keeping an eye out for an affordable automatic 6x18.



Oh hey neighbor!

Yeah, it was the one in Pittsford or thereabouts. Tan machine with red chuck. It comes with the manual 
Did you call Dale? There was a guy going to look at it after we did. 

I'll keep an eye out for a 6x18 and let you know if I find one for a good price.


----------



## Andre (Nov 7, 2014)

davidh said:


> sounds like you got a great dad. . . .



Yep, I do!


----------



## Don B (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations Andre....!)


----------



## Andre (Nov 7, 2014)

Don B said:


> Congratulations Andre....!)



Thanks Don


----------



## fastback (Nov 7, 2014)

Andre, sounds like you got a real nice deal.  That equipment, if in good condition, will last you your life time.  Great score and good luck.

Paul


----------



## compsurge (Nov 7, 2014)

That is a staggering deal for two machines in good condition. Congrats!


----------



## Andre (Nov 7, 2014)

Well now I have to make some space, the SB will go against the wall. The only wall space in the shop (shop is a corner of a barn, only two real walls, the other two are imaginary :biggrin: but on that wall is a workbench, so the bench will be moved to the center of the shop. I'm sure this will lead to many hip bumps and bruises but it will allow me to reach all the way around the table, and I'll put a vise on each corner. One with hard jaws, one with soft jaws, and maybe one with V jaws?

I have the space mostly cleared out, and will finish tomorrow and post some pictures of the space. The lathe needs at least 81" of space, I have 96 (8ft) but some more would be nice for gunsmithing work.

Picture this, Ruger 10/22 barrels cost about $150 chambered crowned and fit. I can buy the barrel blank for $40! That'll save a lot.....maybe I should start selling barrels?


----------



## Pat of TN (Nov 7, 2014)

Man, Andre, your dad must be doing pretty well to drop coin on a lathe. Goodness. Glad you got ahold of some new toys, buddy.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 7, 2014)

Sweet. :thumbzup3:


----------



## Andre (Nov 7, 2014)

Pat of TN said:


> Man, Andre, your dad must be doing pretty well to drop coin on a lathe. Goodness. Glad you got ahold of some new toys, buddy.



Thanks, Pat!


----------



## xalky (Nov 7, 2014)

Andre. You have an awesome dad! , I know he just lent you the money, but I don't think my father would have done the same, and he was a great guy.


----------



## Andre (Nov 11, 2014)

Well the DoAll grinder is in the shop safe and sound, the lathe will come later. All 3 axis run real smooth and spindle feels nice. Have not gotten to fire it up though.
Have a few choices to get the 220 up to 3 phase power, but that till come soon. 

Don't have any photos of the machine on the ground, as I was closing the barn door I thought about it but I'll snap some tomorrow. Here was a picture of it on the JD410 coming in the shop. 




For anybody wondering about moving grinders around, even though this machine only weighs 900 pounds or so, 800 of it is at or above waist level. Meaning the machine is at VERY top heavy! 

Lathe coming soon.....


----------



## Andre (Nov 14, 2014)

Well an update on the DoAll, been cleaning it up a little and removed probably a half pound of grit from it all so far. The table ways still have flaking marks on them! Checked the automatic oiler system, oil goes to all of the ways good which means none of the nozzles are clogged. Will get it leveled this week and will will get a VFD for it soon. 

The South Bend is coming next Thursday, and the seller threw in a Starrett height gauge AND .000025 (I think) granite surface plate for $50.......yes, that is 25 millionths! It's old so I doubt it's that good anymore, but still a good deal.

Having the grinder in the shop and not wired is such a tease :biggrin: 

I will finally get around to finishing that toolmakers square  At least it's well seasoned now :lmao:


----------



## Andre (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry about the mess in the background, I can assure you my part of the barn is much more organized :shush:


----------



## Andre (Nov 21, 2014)

Lathe came in last night.....still have to slide it in place but it's almost there. Needs a good cleanup! 




Bridgeport and a South Bend......classic.


----------



## Andre (Nov 23, 2014)

Well the lathe runs quite well. Quiet and everything works well except the power feed which I have to investigate. Takes a 1/4" wide chip in aluminum and on a finish cut it made a 5' chip. It came with a ton of beaded carbide tooling whisk I don't really like so I will have to grind up some hss later. 

The flat belts are nice, they stall out before the motor stops and are very power efficient. 

The 3 jaw is a cushman and the 4 jaw is a skinner, both real good brands. Ill try out the collet attachment later. It takes 2A collets...

there is a spider web inside the 5/16" one, I guess 1/4" was too small and 3/8" was too big LOL

Anybody have info on cluch repairs of a SB 13"?


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats Andre,  That is a good score.)

Mark


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 23, 2014)

Thats awesome brother. Now I have a bone to pick with you...... You told me to get well yesterday and I was not sick. Today I feel like death's toilet bowl  ahahahahaha


----------



## Andre (Nov 23, 2014)

mark_f said:


> Congrats Andre,  That is a good score.)
> 
> Mark



Thank you, Mark. I cleaned up the carriage stop last night and will get some dimensions and photos your way


----------



## Andre (Nov 23, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Thats awesome brother. Now I have a bone to pick with you...... You told me to get well yesterday and I was not sick. Today I feel like death's toilet bowl  ahahahahaha




.....uh, feel better soon? LOL


----------

